# August/September 2013 Black Belt issue



## Brian King (Aug 11, 2013)

[FONT=georgia, serif]Congratulations to Vladimir. Pretty decent story to go along with the cover shot. 

The _Black Belt Magazine with _[/FONT]
_[FONT=georgia, serif]* Vladimir Vasiliev on the cover *[/FONT]_
_*[FONT=georgia, serif] August/September 2013 issue is now on[/FONT]*_
_*[FONT=georgia, serif] newsstands. 


[/FONT]*_*[FONT=georgia, serif][/FONT]*[FONT=georgia, serif]Regards
Brian King[/FONT]*[FONT=georgia, serif][/FONT]*[FONT=georgia, serif][/FONT]


----------

